# Gold untouched !



## sena (Jan 19, 2013)

This was my new melt , weights 37gram .


----------



## Aristo (Jan 19, 2013)

Very good work.


----------



## sebass (Jan 19, 2013)

wow...is super nice color , gold is gold


----------



## sena (Jan 19, 2013)

i guess why it cracked at top , any idea? it was double refined dropped with smb.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice button and nice work.

What was the source of material and how much of it did it take to make that button?

Kevin


----------



## sena (Jan 19, 2013)

The source was from connector pins 7kgs .Thanks


----------



## srlaulis (Jan 19, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 19, 2013)

> i guess why it cracked at top , any idea? it was double refined dropped with smb.


That "crack" is called "pipe", and it is the sign of high purity!
Good job!
Phil

P.S.


> Yep! I agree. Hoke talks about the characteristic "pipe" that forms when pure gold cools. I've seen cavities pulled in buttons that were over 1/8" deep, and no larger in diameter. The button displays a wonderful coarse geometric pattern, and is shiny where there are no lines. All of that goes away with very little contamination.
> 
> When casting ingots, you can eliminate the pipe by waving a torch over the surface as the ingot cools, keeping the entire surface molten instead of allowing the gold to chill from the outer edge towards the center. That practice, well executed, will yield a surface that is very good, and almost flat. If there's contamination in the gold and an oxidizing flame is used, the gold will display oxidation. That's an excellent way to help determine if gold is pure, or not. The slightest thing changes how gold cools, or its color, and the contamination need not be base metal.
> 
> ...


----------



## sena (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks phil.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 19, 2013)

How long did it take you to do the whole 7kg of pins?

Kevin


----------



## damezbullion (Jan 19, 2013)

WOW! i really.... REALLY want to touch your button :lol: that thing is so shiny


----------



## sena (Jan 19, 2013)

it took me around a weeks time for first refinement and one day for the second , i done it in multiple batches , used nitric to remove base metal , filtered then incernated (grinded )again hot water wash , then adding some urea to neutral nitric if there was , filter ,giving wash in hcl , filter , hot water wash, filter and AR . the second time direct AR. the trick is washing it with hcl, ammonia for first refinement after dropping gold powder and used dilute sulphuric and dilute nitric for second refinement washes ,there was some hot water washes in-between and stannous checking, please correct me if iam wrong some were . 
Thanks


----------



## sena (Jan 19, 2013)

the gold was so shiny that it got slight scratches while i touched on the top after taking the picture .
thanks


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 19, 2013)

sena said:


> it took me around a weeks time for first refinement and one day for the second , i done it in multiple batches , used nitric to remove base metal , filtered then incernated (grinded )again hot water wash , then adding some urea to neutral nitric if there was , filter ,giving wash in hcl , filter , hot water wash, filter and AR . the second time direct AR. the trick is washing it with hcl, ammonia for first refinement after dropping gold powder and used dilute sulphuric and dilute nitric for second refinement washes ,there was some hot water washes in-between and stannous checking, please correct me if iam wrong some were .
> Thanks


You stripped the pins in a cell with Nitric Acid? or, what method did you use to strip the pins using Nitric?

I'm in my 3rd day now and my one batch is still settling. I just finished my 2nd batch using a sulfuric cell. I can't see me doing this in 7 days time at the rate the stripping is going in the sulfuric cell. Did you use just one cell or more?

I'm just now done with deplating about 2 lbs of pins so far in 3 days, yet, you've done 15 lbs in 7 days and still melted it. I haven't even begun to wash my powder yet. What size is your setup?

Kevin


----------



## skeeter629 (Jan 19, 2013)

Very nice work. If you look around the dish I see some small beads of gold that could be soaked up if you melted it again and swirled it around the dish a litle.


----------



## sena (Jan 19, 2013)

i use three plastic containers , two kg pins each and the rest divided , two to three days to remove base metal using nitric and 20 %water . filter , incernation third day , hot water wash and hcl wash leave it for a night, next day followed by the process i mentioned earlier . i use vaccum filter .some times i was eager ill wait to see after dropping with smb ,it was long back went trial with sulphuric stripper ,drawback was the acid could not penetrate the some plastic inside the pins , and power failure.


----------



## sena (Jan 19, 2013)

skeeter629 said:


> Very nice work. If you look around the dish I see some small beads of gold that could be soaked up if you melted it again and swirled it around the dish a litle.


thanks , yes , i use the dish for my next process ill collect in further melting , the gas went on low , so i couldn't make it up ,


----------



## butcher (Jan 19, 2013)

very nice job,


----------



## mjgraham (Jan 19, 2013)

Amazing! so, well golden.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 19, 2013)

How are you melting that? In a furnace, torch, or oven?


----------



## sena (Jan 19, 2013)

Palladium said:


> How are you melting that? In a furnace, torch, or oven?


palladium it was map gas , hand held .


----------



## Palladium (Jan 20, 2013)

My hats off to your sir!


----------



## sena (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks to all for your valuable comments guys and thanks to the forum members for sharing knowledge we are in. :mrgreen: 

thanks


----------



## damezbullion (Jan 20, 2013)

sena said:


> it took me around a weeks time for first refinement and one day for the second , i done it in multiple batches , used nitric to remove base metal , filtered then incernated (grinded )again hot water wash , then adding some urea to neutral nitric if there was , filter ,giving wash in hcl , filter , hot water wash, filter and AR . the second time direct AR. the trick is washing it with hcl, ammonia for first refinement after dropping gold powder and used dilute sulphuric and dilute nitric for second refinement washes ,there was some hot water washes in-between and stannous checking, please correct me if iam wrong some were .
> Thanks


all in the preparation right  i defiantly agree with you, same with anything u get it all prepared to the best of you ability,take the time,do the homwork, than the actual thing you doing will be achieved


----------



## joem (Jan 21, 2013)

Really nice job.
Can I have your melting dish when you remove the gold, I still see little bits of gold in it. lol


----------



## sena (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks joem .


----------



## Noxx (Jan 22, 2013)

Now I'm jealous 

It looks a lot like mines.


----------



## sena (Jan 23, 2013)

Noxx said:


> Now I'm jealous
> 
> It looks a lot like mines.



Thanks noxx i wish it to be like yours , lovely easter eggs in your avatar , i still have my 8 gram silver which was my first melt , it has lot of good and joyful memories behind, it makes us to remember the moment how we stood for the first time like baby .  

Thanks
sena.


----------

